# VK - Our Statement on the 'Lung Disease' Outbreak in the USA



## Gizmo (12/9/19)

It is with a heavy heart that I must post this. The vaping industry is on the verge of complete collapse after the announcement from trump last night. For those of you that don’t know. There are 7 deaths and over 700 reported cases of a mysterious lung disease to some vapers in the USA. Which all pre-liminary research shows it related to Vitamin E Oil that is used to extract the THC effectively.

He has announced that he will be banning all flavoured vape liquids except for FDA approved e-liquids in the next 30 days. Only a year after which he will approve some flavoured liquids that the FDA approves.

This will have a massive negative impact on my massive investment into shops in the USA as well as sales here as every mother, aunty and granny are going to share these sensationalized articles relentlessly. This is popcorn lung all over again multiplied by 5.

With this I would like to thank the vape shop owners that promote THC filled vape liquids and worse of which sell such things under the counter.

This is the repercussions of this behavior. Instead of just promoting healthier alternative greed and the desire to get high is the ultimate cause. It’s the corner grocery store that gets these products in from China and who knows where and sells them. It’s the clone juices sellers.

The core of which vaping is an open system and its too damn easy to put nearly anything into a mix of PG and VG and sell it to unsuspecting customers.

So ultimately, I would like to say a big F*** to those of you that have did this to our amazing industry that once was clean and basic with the pure desire to promote a healthier alternative to smoking. I struggle to see how we can bounce back from this as Industry unscathed.

Not to mention USA is the only place in the entire world with such deaths ‘related’ to vaping. This is the exact same thing that happened with synthetic drugs in the USA but now its targeted through our vaping products. But vaping will take the hit.

So thanks again to those THC filled vape users most of which who make it in your kitchen and those wholesalers of drug-infused vape juices.

You really did us a solid that real businesses will be paying the ultimate price.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (12/9/19)

I feel so saddened by this whole debacle that i'm actually thinking of going back to siggies. And that is exactly what they want.

But i will not give in. I will never surrender to the dark side ever again. I and we as a vaping community world wide shall prevail. Just like the prohibition in the USA in the 1920's

@Gizmo i am very sorry to hear this news. Just as Vape King franchise expands into the USA. Stand strong brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (12/9/19)

I think we should approach VPSA to see what can be done about all the corner shops and china shops selling clone liquids and gear. There are clauses in our law about selling cloned / fake goods, just don't know if it applies to SA products or any products.

Found this article here about selling counterfeit goods and what you can do.

https://www.golegal.co.za/counterfeiters-legal-brand-protection/

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/19)

@Gizmo, your justifiable anger comes through clearly. All of us are concerned about the repercussions in the vaping industry, but you have an additional concern, over and above the integrity of the vaping industry, which is your investment in the USA. I hope that you - that all of us - pull through this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/19)

Chris du Toit said:


> I think we should approach VPSA to see what can be done about all the corner shops and china shops selling clone liquids and gear. There are clauses in our law about selling cloned / fake goods, just don't know if it applies to SA products or any products.
> 
> Found this article here about selling counterfeit goods and what you can do.
> 
> https://www.golegal.co.za/counterfeiters-legal-brand-protection/



I don't think much can be done. There are too many of these little China shops and, let's be honest, the vapers who buy from them must share the responsibility too. Where there is demand, there will be supply. And there will always be demand for a bottle of juice costing R20 or so, compared to R220 or so. 

Personally, I'm fast losing patience with people who buy from the China shops because they can't afford (they say) anything else. I agree that vaping is expensive, but if you can't afford to vape, then don't. There are many things which I would love to be doing but I don't because I can't afford it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (20/12/19)

Gizmo said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I must post this. The vaping industry is on the verge of complete collapse after the announcement from trump last night. For those of you that don’t know. There are 7 deaths and over 700 reported cases of a mysterious lung disease to some vapers in the USA. Which all pre-liminary research shows it related to Vitamin E Oil that is used to extract the THC effectively.
> 
> He has announced that he will be banning all flavoured vape liquids except for FDA approved e-liquids in the next 30 days. Only a year after which he will approve some flavoured liquids that the FDA approves.
> 
> ...


I was going to ask about this,but thought to wait. I was wondering how it would affect you guys and the recent expansion to the America's. This sucks big time and I can't say I know the feeling,but I have an idea of what it's like(in my own sence).

I hope you get to where you were before all this started


----------

